# Does my budgie need a trip to the vet?



## AdmiralBanana (May 8, 2017)

As a quick preface, if you look in my post history, you'll notice that I referred to my bird as "Queen". Well, as Queen matured, he turned out to be a male, so his name is Prince now :001_smile:

Currently, Prince is in quarantine at the other end of the apartment in my bedroom since I just got a new budgie (no name currently since I don't yet know the gender). I'm pretty sure I've done the quarantine right: washing hands after handling the new bird, keeping the door closed, they're in separate rooms, etc. When I went back to check on Prince, he has a patch of feathers missing on his cheek. It's not huge, but you can tell at a glance that feathers are missing. I moved his beak to the side, carefully, and there were no leasions, blood stains, and there didn't appear to be any pests. The feathers that used to be there were in a small corner at the bottom of the cage, leading me to believe that he was getting too active in his cage and that the feathers may have gotten caught on something in the cage. I haven't had the opportunity to take him to the vet because I've been snowed in, but the roads will be fine soon. As of today, two days after I saw this, his cheek looks a little fuzzy and white which makes me think the feathers are growing back normally. If this is a physical mishap then I'd like to avoid the trip to the vet. If anybody thinks this is a symptom that he may be sick, then I will take him to the vet soon. I should also note that Prince has been just as active as normal. I've seen no deviation in his behavior or temperament. He still likes his treats, he plays with his toys, sings in the mornings, tweets to the new bird through the door, and has normal appetite.


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

It does not sound like something that he needs to go to the vet for, but why don't you post a picture just to be sure?

You should also inspect his cage and toys very carefully to try to figure out what the feathers could have caught on--next time, it could be more serious. Once more, if you post pictures, somebody might spot potential trouble spots.


----------



## AdmiralBanana (May 8, 2017)

I will send pictures tomorrow morning. He's asleep right now.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sure it's just a rough moult concentrated on part of his mask feathers. A picture would be helpful when he wakes up!


----------



## AdmiralBanana (May 8, 2017)

Here are some pictures of Prince. He's a pretty quick little bird so it was hard to get close ups, especially when he's scared of my phone being in his cage.

























Here are some pictures of the parts of his cage. It's a bit hard for me to take a picture of every single part of the cage so if you see something you want a closer look at tell me which picture it is in and I can send closer shots.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The pictures aren't the clearest, but to me it looks like the area you are concerned about is
a) molting
and
b) Prince has rubbed some of the feathers off of the area (probably because it itches)

I'll be interested to read what other members' thoughts are on the matter.

With regard to your cage, I'd recommend you get rid of the dowel perches and replace them with natural wood perches of varying diameters.

Please look at the information in this link for better perch options as well as the other items that should be in Prince's cage. 

Essentials for a Great Cage

Best wishes*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You've been given great advice  

It does look like a particularly itchy/rough moult spot, which is probably bothering him. 

I second the advice about the perches, replacing all the dowels with natural wood perches is the best course of action to ensure that his feet are healthy.


----------

